# First club run



## petergc (12 Jul 2014)

Going out tomorrow for my first club run with Thames Velo. 
Really looking forward to meeting some new people and going out for a decent long run. 

Just thought I'd share my excitement


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2014)

Good luck. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## robjh (12 Jul 2014)

Hope you enjoy it. Joining a club was one of the best things I did.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2014)

Enjoy :-)


----------



## petergc (12 Jul 2014)

Thanks everyone. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## petergc (13 Jul 2014)

Well I had an absolute blast out today. Real friendly bunch. Stayed as a group, wasn't left behind so all in all a good first ride with the chaps at Thames Velo.



61 miles and I don't feel overly tired yet.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2014)

Great ride !


----------



## petergc (13 Jul 2014)

It was really good. Nice to go out with a group, good to be on a different route rather than the same old commute or sticking to a circle around my home town. I'm hooked and will be going back for more !!!


----------

